# Spain Resident Visas for Australians



## gidget_111 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello

Thanks in advance for any advice you can provide.

My partner and I are looking to live in Spain next year from March until Nov. We need some information on how to obtain a residents visa. Our work sitaution is; My partner is a professional motorcycle racer ,competing in about 12 locations globally. His income is paid from Australian sponsors so not a traditional 'wage' he is also paid by the team he rides for which is Italian. I will not be working but studying an MBA by distance education from Australia. Therefore both of us will not be working in Spain, and are not sure what visa we should apply for. A visitors visa will not be sufficients as it only allows 90days in the country within a 6 month period.
We are currently living in London and are hoping to be able to apply for the visa from the UK rather than having to fly back to Australia. 

any information that can be provided would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Be aware that Sapin is liberal regarding TAX - They don't care where you get money - it's all taxable income here. 

If it's TAXED in Italy then my guess it wont be re-taxed here. BUT YOU NEED TO ASK AN IFA. If it's not taxed there it will be here - Sportsmen/women are NOT exempt, as a certain Spanish Tennis player discovered. In fact if your hubby is a HIGH PROFILE sportsman - he'll be VERY closely watched. Just as an aside - if he's in the "Pedrosa" branch of the sport - I'll bet somebody in Repsol knows!

The Aussie income may be subject to double tax here too unless there is some form of reciprocal agreement in force. AGAIN IFA and as a Guess Aus/Spanish Embassies.

The problem is that to get a RESIDENTS Permit you'll need to show proof of income at a guess. So Inland Revenue will know.

He may also need to declare himself as SELF EMPLOYED to get State health support - 280Euros/month fixed. This would however cover you both, as long as you do not start work. One you do - you'll have to pay SS too.

It''s complex as once you're here you're RESIDENT - This from the sound of things YOU will be though he may not be. Basically will you be here 183 days a year? There is some difference of opinion whether this is consecutive or not - Err on the side of caution - 183days total. 

If not you can own property etc and be NON resident.


----------



## ecocentric69 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi Chris,
Just wanted to find out about the last sentence in your reply. The one about you can own a house and be a non resident if you stay less than 183 days a year in Spain?? 
I have a situation where I have just come back from 18 months of travel to Australia, I met and English girl in England and she is going to move to Spain next year to teach English. If we want to make a go of it I need to come over there and would love to be in Spain as have been many times and love it there. Thing is it seems very hard to get any sort of work or residence visa for an Australian especially in non essential trades like building etc. We have been trying to find any avenues or alternatives and the 183 day one might be one.
Any information would be greatly appreciated mate. I ahevnt got a job yet and as I have been travelling for ages I dont have current pay sheets or anything like that, if thats going to be an issue as well then the whole thing could become too difficult, but we can only try!
Cheers Chris,
Tony






chris(madrid) said:


> Be aware that Sapin is liberal regarding TAX - They don't care where you get money - it's all taxable income here.
> 
> If it's TAXED in Italy then my guess it wont be re-taxed here. BUT YOU NEED TO ASK AN IFA. If it's not taxed there it will be here - Sportsmen/women are NOT exempt, as a certain Spanish Tennis player discovered. In fact if your hubby is a HIGH PROFILE sportsman - he'll be VERY closely watched. Just as an aside - if he's in the "Pedrosa" branch of the sport - I'll bet somebody in Repsol knows!
> 
> ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

'Residence' chris is talking about has nothing to do with right of residence (i.e. a visa). but whether you will be treated as resident for income tax purposes by Spain. You still need to find a way of obtaining a long-term visa, which as you've found out is very tricky. Basically, Spain don't want people to live in their country long term, unless they have right to do so under EU regulations. The only people they welcome with open arms are the very rich (like Russian oligarchs or Arab oil sheiks) who have millions at their disposal, or well-to-do retirees who will set roots and spend their considerable disposable income there. Even work permit applicants are viewed less favourably, as they want to preserve their ever shrinking labour market for their own workers.
Australia and Spain are supposed to be concluding a working holiday agreement, but as far as I'm aware it hasn't been put into effect yet. Perhaps in view of the dire state of unemployment, Spain want to postpone it indefinitely.


----------

